# East/West Harbor Ice



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Anybody go out this morning or today in that area by chance? Buddy and myself have been debating on whether or not to make the drive in the morning as we had heard good reports of ice and good fishing. But with Saturday and Sunday being a little warm we werent sure how it would be. Its gonna either be goose hunt in the AM or fish,ice is going to be the deciding factor. Any input would be great,Thanks guys.


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

East harbor is iced over. not sure how thick.


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks,were gonna head out this morning and check it out. Hopefully there's enough ice.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

How was the ice?


----------



## holyshift (Jul 20, 2012)

We went to a few boat houses here in town and there was barely ice. Ran out to Resthaven in Castalia and there was about 2in. So we didn't drive out to East Harbor. We figured by the weekend it should be a more "comfortable" and safe ice.


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

The protected areas in east harbor were 3-4 inches. Large patches of open water in the bay. Water level is way down.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Checked it last night. Open water spots still... and to left and right of boat ramp slush junk ice... spud bar went through with its own weight. Couldn't even think about standing on it.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Checked it last night. Open water spots still... and to left and right of boat ramp slush junk ice... spud bar went through with its own weight. Couldn't even think about standing on it.


Man That Sucks !


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Be really careful out there. I have a 1/2 acre pond which normally freezes quickly. The ice is slush. It will take several days of really cold temperatures to develop hard, clear ice.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Took the kids over to east harbor today to ride around on the snowmobile trails. There was over a dozen shanties on out on the harbor few of them where way out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The harbor has 5-6" of good clear ice I fished it today it's mostly only 2-5ft deep it freezes fast


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> The harbor has 5-6" of good clear ice I fished it today it's mostly only 2-5ft deep it freezes fast


Do any good?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fishing was ok had to sort through some dinks but it was a very fun day


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

What species?


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Most of the fish caught in the harbor are bluegill some crappie and might get a perch or two, I have also seen a few nice largemouth bass swimming around. The water is so shallow you can look down the hole and watch the fish take the bait.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I have never been on East during the Winter but do catch my fair share of Gills and Rockbass during the Spring and Summer along the rock walls by the State Park Ramp entrance from the Harbor. Also do well along the sea walls over by Cleats area.. 

Are these the same area's you guys drill holes and fish or what are you guys concentrating on?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone fish East Harbor today? How was the ice and bite? Thanks!


----------

